# hyner 584 rear light cluster



## 117310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi. We have just purchased a 1994 Hymer 584 motorhome, 2.5 turbo diesel, Fiat Ducato base. Unfortunately we have just realised that the rear light cluster is corroded through and needs replacing. Does anyone have one they would like to sell or do you know where we might purcahse one form. I'd be grateful for any advice.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try this place . . they a very good !
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html


----------

